# is it ok to keep mice in plastic storage boxes?



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

and if so, how may mice would be recommended for each tub?

if you click on the following link these are the tubs I am considering.

Dimensions:
58cm x 40cm x 18cm


and here is the link:


Under Bed Storage - Storage - Poundstretcher

many thanks in advance.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep you can use those or the RUB ones.
However you need to provide a lot of ventilation otherwise you will have problems.
I use shop bought mouse cages for mine with have a plastic bases and wire sides and top.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Yep you can use those or the RUB ones.
> However you need to provide a lot of ventilation otherwise you will have problems.
> I use shop bought mouse cages for mine with have a plastic bases and wire sides and top.


thats great. but if i cut a small square hole in the lid and put wire mesh on it where the food goes I'm concerned that the mice wouldnt reach it. oh and also, is there any alternative to this, would i be able to put the food in the actual tub but have it against the tub wall...any recomendations of what I could wrap it up in as I dont want to put it in a bowl on the floor. Thanks for your reply much appreciated


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

yes you can but as SnakeBreeder said you need loads of ventilation.

I use boxes similar to those and have built a rack to fit them with mesh tops so the entire top is open with no lid.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

markhill said:


> yes you can but as SnakeBreeder said you need loads of ventilation.
> 
> I use boxes similar to those and have built a rack to fit them with mesh tops so the entire top is open with no lid.


so you have removed the lid and replaced it with wire mesh, can I ask how do you open it?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

andy20146 said:


> so you have removed the lid and replaced it with wire mesh, can I ask how do you open it?


the tubs slide out like draws.


----------

